# Experiences with NICREW LED aquarium light?



## arowanakisses (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm planning on starting a low-tech planted tank (hence why I'm here). I read one article on suggested aquarium lights, and the NICREW ClassicLED came up as one option that was dependable and wouldn't bust bank.

I bought the light, and it has arrived in the mail, but I'm reading the Amazon reviews and they seem very mixed. Did I make a mistake in trying to save some cash for critters? Does anyone have experiences with Nicrew lights in their setup?


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I just purchased two of those, one a NICREW and one a knock-off. Both products look identical. I quickly grabbed my Seneye for the Nicrew and found about 30 PAR at ~11" substrate directly underneath, and about 20 PAR at the edges, if I remember correctly. The Seneye might be a bit wonky for LEDs, and I'm going to do testing later, but that's what I've got so far


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a couple Nicrew lights that I've been quite impressed with. They won't raise any high tech plants for you but I've grown out Glossostigma carpet, several stems, swords, crypts, mosses, Java fern, anubias, lily and lotus, some. Micro sword at one point I believe I had under nicrew... But I think they are great and in one 10g tank they are even a bit much I keep floaters to diffuse light from it lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 5 of these on my 10 gallon tanks. So I guess I'd say I'm a fan. :laugh2:

I can definitely say they're great for low/lower end of medium light requirement plants. Java moss, flame moss, fissidens nobilis, java ferns, bolbitis, süsswassertang, guppy grass, hornwort, camboba, dwarf sagittaria and anubias are all doing very well. Most cryptocorynes, dwarf lilies, and aponogetons will thrive in a low tech setup too. These are all beginner-friendly plants as well.


----------



## Aquatic Forest (May 9, 2018)

I think the Nicrew works well for shallower tanks. I have a 20 gallon long that I’m using it on and the light reaches the bottom quite well. I am going to try plants that need higher light with it. Will give you an update when I get some results


----------



## zorg1983 (Aug 4, 2018)

I had a bad experience with them. bought one and it was damaged. but i can say only good things for their service. they refunded me and offered 10% for buying another product.


----------



## Zxirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Dirt low tech 10 gal @1 yr using NICREW LED. I’m a fan given the price and results.


----------



## Jmarth (Nov 10, 2018)

Reviving a bit of a dead thread here. For those that have a nicrew light, do you think they can be easily hung over a tank? I have a corner 35g with no parallel walls, so suspending a light or clip on’s are my easiest options.


----------



## blackbirds (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm a big fan- I have their lights on both my 5.5g and 10g and the plants are doing very well.


----------



## Jmarth (Nov 10, 2018)

blackbirds said:


> I'm a big fan- I have their lights on both my 5.5g and 10g and the plants are doing very well.


Do you think it could be suspended easily?


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I think suspending them would depend entirely on how you plan to do it and which light it is. I don't see it being any different than other led setups. Some have different legs than others so if you planned to utilize them for hanging be prepared to deal with variations just like any other led system. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbirds (Sep 14, 2017)

Jmarth said:


> Do you think it could be suspended easily?


I would imagine you could suspend it fairly easily. It comes with these extendable braces and I'm assuming you could run something through the holes they slot into if you wanted to suspend the light. I'm not in front of my tank right now so I can't check that for certain but I can take a look later if you want.


----------

